# 27" mega mayhems on the brute



## Bayouhntr23 (Feb 11, 2012)

From da iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## Bayouhntr23 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, they look like they run kinda small but they pull good. 


From da iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I have the 28"s and they run close to a 1/2" short. Not sure about 27"s. and they are a great mud tire!


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks awesome how do you like them so far?


----------



## Bayouhntr23 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've only had the chance to ride once since I got them but they pull great and I haven't really noticed any loss of power. My only regret is I didn't go with 28"s.


----------

